# Pansat 2500A or 2500A/M?



## tim76844 (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm looking a purchasing a FTA system, can someone tell me the difference btwn a Pansat 2500A and 2500A/M?

Is MySatPros a reputable dealer?


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Does this help any?

http://www.global-cm.net/Pansat2500.html


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

Pansat 2500A/M is actually just a shorter way of saying Pansat 2500A and Pansat 2500M. there is no "A/M" model.

the A model has NTSC output and no SCART inputs or outputs. It is meant for North America. The M model has 2 SCART input/outputs and outputs it's signals in PAL. It is meant for everywhere else in the world. besides those features the receivers are identical.


----------



## tim76844 (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks, I guess I should be looking for the 2500A since I'm in the great U-S-of-A!


----------

